
Lossy text compression - enkiv2
https://hackaday.io/project/5689-lossy-text-compression
======
Jaruzel
I like this. Would love to see the whole bible done, and online. (I'm not
religious btw, just curious).

~~~
enkiv2
[http://www.lord-enki.net/king_james_ltc.txt](http://www.lord-
enki.net/king_james_ltc.txt)

------
thecabinet
Since reading doesn’t actually involve a letter-by-letter examination of the
material, I wonder how a lossy compression algorithm that used words with the
right shape would do compared to lossless compression?

------
edf13
Interesting project - it could be taken further and apply some form of txt
speak dictionary (E.g. Great->gr8 etc)

